# **KW COILOVER SALE with FREE SHIPPING at ESE**



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2003)

*KW Automotive and Euro Styles East *is proud to offer a limited time sale on all coilover suspension kits! Made in Germany with the utmost precision and quality, KW's inox-line stainless steel coilovers offer durability unrivalled by any other coilover kit on the market.
*As one of the few US dealers for KW Automotive *whose focus is solely on German performance, feel confident in your purchase from a company whose focus is also on customer satisfaction and support. 
*All pricing below includes Free UPS Ground Shipping within the Continental United States.* Those of you in Hawaii, Alaska, Canada, and other countries; please contact us for a shipping quote. Most Variant 1, 2, and 3 kits are in stock at KW's warehouses in California and Germany, so those kits can take up to 5-6 business days for delivery. Kits that need to be manufactured (less popular applications and some Variant 3 kits) can take 2-3 weeks for delivery.
*Lowering:*
1.4"-2.5" Front
1.4"-2.5" Rear
*Spring Rates:*
FWD - 580lbs/inch Front, 630lbs/inch Rear
Quattro - 690lbs/inch Front, 630lbs/inch Rear
*KW Variant 1 Coilovers - Adjustable Height Only*
The ideal systems for customers wishing to rely on the experience of KW's engineers yet determine their own degree of lowering. In extensive driving tests KW's engineers have set the dampers for the best balance between sporty driving, comfort and safety.
*Recommended Use:* Street Driver
Not Available for the C6 A6
*KW Variant 2 Coilovers - Adjustable Height and Rebound Damping *
The system intended for the experienced driver who requires to not only determine the individual lowering of their vehicle, but adjust the damper setting to fine tune the system to their needs. The adjustable rebound damper allows adjustment of the pitch and roll behavior of the vehicle, adapting it to one‘s own driving preferences.
*Recommended Use:* Street and Autocross Driver
C6 A6 FWD (Variant 2)
C6 A6 Quattro 4Cyl (Variant 2)
C6 A6 Quattro 6Cyl (Variant 2) 
*KW Variant 3 Coilovers - Adjustable Height, Rebound Damping, and Compression*
The new Variant 3 is state-of-the-art technology for the skilled and experienced driver. The separate and independent compression and rebound damping options allow a truly individual driving set-up. These unique systems with the 3 individually adjustable components, allows for adjustment of the compression of the damper in the low-speed range, while the highspeed set-up, so decisive for driving comfort, has been preset by KW's engineers.
*Recommended Use:* Street, Autocross, and Weekend Track Driver
C6 A6 FWD (Variant 3)
C6 A6 Quattro 4Cyl (Variant 3)
C6 A6 Quattro 6Cyl (Variant 3)



_Modified by EuroStylesEast at 2:37 PM 6-5-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: **KW COILOVER SALE with FREE SHIPPING at ESE** (EuroStylesEast)*

bump


----------



## turboquattro (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: **KW COILOVER SALE with FREE SHIPPING at ESE** (EuroStylesEast)*

Is this open to other models, specifically a 1990 Coupe Quattro?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: **KW COILOVER SALE with FREE SHIPPING at ESE** (turboquattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboquattro* »_Is this open to other models, specifically a 1990 Coupe Quattro?

Yes it is open to all models, but unfortunately KW does not have a kit for the Quattro Coupe.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: **KW COILOVER SALE with FREE SHIPPING at ESE** (EuroStylesEast)*

Sale will be officially ending June 4th.


----------



## turboquattro (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: **KW COILOVER SALE with FREE SHIPPING at ESE** (EuroStylesEast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroStylesEast* »_
Yes it is open to all models, but unfortunately KW does not have a kit for the Quattro Coupe.

Sure they do. It's just hard finding a retailer that has the ability and interest in hooking up a customer.
Here are some:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...&rd=1








http://www.s2forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7983










































































_Modified by turboquattro at 10:30 AM 5-25-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: **KW COILOVER SALE with FREE SHIPPING at ESE** (turboquattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboquattro* »_
Sure they do. It's just hard finding a retailer that has the ability and interest in hooking up a customer.
_Modified by turboquattro at 10:30 AM 5-25-2005_

We could probably get that kit made by KW, but it wouldn't be eligible for any type of sale or discount price.


----------



## turboquattro (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: **KW COILOVER SALE with FREE SHIPPING at ESE** (EuroStylesEast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroStylesEast* »_
We could probably get that kit made by KW, but it wouldn't be eligible for any type of sale or discount price.

I'd like to at least be able to consider the option, once I knew what the price is. I know these setups are expensive, and also that it probably involves shipping my housings to and from somewhere to have them modified, as I don't think they are available as an outright kit without a core.
I have emailed Carsten Wagner at KW, whose email address I got from someone on S2forum running the KW's, and he referred me to KW's sales department, who I emailed and heard nothing back from.
I have been in contact with Dustin at RPI Equipped to try to get a quote from H&R. Over a period of a few months, I haven't been able to get anything more than a predicted price from Dustin and not from H&R. I haven't been able to even find out if they are done on a exchange basis or anything like that.
I have also tried to pursue getting a Highsport kit from FK. The website referred me to a north american retailer, who I contacted and got to a certain point, where I stopped because I was pursuing the H&R option first. I could pick up the FK effort and see where it went, but I haven't done that yet as I've become focused on a few other projects.
I would like to find out how much they would be for my car, and how the purchase is handled. If they are available and priced like similar products and applications, then I would probably get them. I like the stainless steel used in the KW's, but I'm not sure if that would be available in my application.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: **KW COILOVER SALE with FREE SHIPPING at ESE** (turboquattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboquattro* »_
I'd like to at least be able to consider the option, once I knew what the price is. I know these setups are expensive, and also that it probably involves shipping my housings to and from somewhere to have them modified, as I don't think they are available as an outright kit without a core.
I have emailed Carsten Wagner at KW, whose email address I got from someone on S2forum running the KW's, and he referred me to KW's sales department, who I emailed and heard nothing back from.
I have been in contact with Dustin at RPI Equipped to try to get a quote from H&R. Over a period of a few months, I haven't been able to get anything more than a predicted price from Dustin and not from H&R. I haven't been able to even find out if they are done on a exchange basis or anything like that.
I have also tried to pursue getting a Highsport kit from FK. The website referred me to a north american retailer, who I contacted and got to a certain point, where I stopped because I was pursuing the H&R option first. I could pick up the FK effort and see where it went, but I haven't done that yet as I've become focused on a few other projects.
I would like to find out how much they would be for my car, and how the purchase is handled. If they are available and priced like similar products and applications, then I would probably get them. I like the stainless steel used in the KW's, but I'm not sure if that would be available in my application.

I will get in contact with KW and find out for sure. Do us a favor and email us at [email protected] so we can continue conversation offline.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: **KW COILOVER SALE with FREE SHIPPING at ESE** (EuroStylesEast)*

*THIS SALE HAS ENDED*


----------

